
When to use Node.js - goloroden
https://www.thenativeweb.io/blog/2019-01-16-11-15-when-to-use-node/
======
tluyben2
The uniform language is what I like, the rest is not very different on a lot
of other platforms. Uniform language I also have with clojure/script and
dotnet with Bridge. I created quite a large application with Node and JS (not
my choice) recently and I immediately miss types (I usually use dotnet core)
(solved by using Typescript but that was not an option) and the tooling I have
for dotnet. Also node seems more fragile; this can be maybe because of all the
‘admins’ that set up their system wrongly, but I also sell server monitoring
saas and we monitor many php, dotnet (core) and node servers and node servers
by far have the most downtime. And my own experience is also that it is
brittle.

